# Classical Music & Crime Prevention



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

While it's an older article, I'm pretty sure that the effects are still true.  Interesting, but not really surprising, when you think about it.

http://www.sixwise.com/newsletters/...efit-your-mood-and-increase-your-spending.htm


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yep, it's an 'older article', so I've had time to digest the concept. A couple thoughts:

The results probably show that the annoying music causes a reduction in _'casual'_ crime, i.e. crimes of opportunity. planned out crimes against a specific target are likely to proceed despite the annoyance.

I wonder if the authorities observed results closely enough to determine whether opera is more effective than instrumental music. Betcha it is.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

well yes; I'm not sure that every (or any) major heist can be stopped in its tracks by piping _O Mio Babbino Caro _, lovely though it may be.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

If I were forced to listen to a full Wagner's opera, probably I would be impulsed to commit a murder.


----------

